# Junior's EDD today



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Junior today was the day you were due to be born.  How we so wish that things were different and that today we'd be preparing excitedly for your imminent arrival instead of still aching for you & placing flowers in our garden where we placed you.  We can still remember every emotion felt on the 2nd May when we saw those much longed for blue lines. That was a phenomenal day & you were & still are our wee miracle.

Your Daddy & me talk and think about you every single day.  We often wonder if you were a boy or a girl.  Of course your Daddy is certain you were a wee boy who was destined to support Manchester City like him! However, boy or girl we would have loved you so so very much.
Who would you look like?  What would be your personality?  When would you arrive?  So many unanswered questions but the greatest one is simply "Why did you leave us?"  

Like a butterfly you fluttered in and out of our lives but you have left an indelible mark on our hearts.  You have shown us that it is possible to love someone you've never met, touched or held.  Thank you for giving us such immense joy in those early days, for giving us hope for the future, for giving us such strong support from our family, friends and the lovely ladies on this site and for making us stronger as a couple.

Junior we hope that you're having fun up there amongst the stars and that you know that we will always love and miss you.


All our love

Mummy & Daddy  

xxxxxxx


----------



## tedette (Jul 13, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and DH today.     



Tedette


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thinking of you both


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Shopping Queen


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

xxx


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

in my thoughts


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Shopping queen

Such lovely words.  Thoughts are with you and DH


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Sharon my heart goes out to u and DH today,a day which shud have been full of such joy and that question 'WHY'
i hope u and DH are looking after each other and get through it as well as u both can...
In my head i am thinking of may when our edd shud have been and of all around me who are pg at present and will be delivering bouncing babies around that time and ask myself 'WHY?' are we not special enough to be in those group of people after such a long time 'trying'
Lets hope and prayer that 09 IS our year cause to be honest i dont know if i can personally take much more of this lonely empty feeling


----------



## paulmghty (Aug 18, 2006)

Sharon - you are in my thoughts.


 

Pauline


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sharon: Been  ing for you and your DH all week. Here's the poem/prayer I wrote last year. Hope it helps you.

Grief

Sadly grief comes to all of us, we all lose loved ones called home to God.
The journey or path through grief to healing can be difficult and painful.
But by clinging to God we will get through to the healing at the end.
There will be tears and sleepless nights along the way but God is there through it all.
Trust Him and through time, grief will cease and healing will come.
God will let me smile again and be the lively, outgoing person I'm meant to be.

Written 18th February 2008, ten days after my Nan died.

You'll always remember Junior. Another quote which I've found comforting at times and no idea where it comes from, first time I saw it was on a grave in a WW1 cemetery. 'There is a link death cannot sever, love and remembrance last forever'.


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Sharon

I don't know what the right words are but just know that we are all thinking about you especially today.  Your post was heart rending but really lovely and I know how hard it must have been to write.

I know how excited you both were when you got your BFP and how utterly devestated you both were at the lose of Junior.  

Junior will always be a big part of your lives and I know how hard that will be but in a another way you will always have the memories which you can treasure.

I hope and pray that you get the chance very soon to share that same love you feel for Junior.

DH and I are thinking about you both especially today.  
Fiona


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

THanks to all of you who took the time to reply to my post re Junior's EDD.  FF was such a big art of my life that last cycle, BFP & m/c & tho I've been AWOL I just had to publicly mark such an important date.  It's one of the few things we can do sadly.  Thanks for ALL ur kind words. 

Yesterday was tough for us both as we feel so cheated - this month if I'd still have been pregnant  we were to become parents.  BUT we did get there, Junior gave us HOPE & we have to hold onto that & believe that our time will come again.  

I wish all of you every luck, hope & happiness for 2009 & so hope that we all get the "dream" we strive so hard for.  

Due to the hassles with RFC private list we've decided to go to Origin - having had tx at RFC so long (& getting BFP there ) I really wish this wasn't the case as I do trust RFC.  Howver we aren't willing to wait any longer.  Had hoped to start tx end Feb but sems more like April.  So HOPING that we get lucky naturally tho!  Would be worth losing the rip off deposit for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Holly I so wish I could advise you & take ur pain away but I know that I can't - no - one can .  But I promise you that it does get easier - the pain & hurt never go away & the emptiness is constant but you learn to get thru it.  In the summer I didn't think I could get thru it as have never experienced such intense emotions but I have & you can too.  Amidst the tears now I can see "hope" - then I just felt that I'd wished it had failed agan than get a BFP & lose it

PM me anytime if I can help


----------

